# Comprehensive all in one plant fert?



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, so here's today's vague question.
Is there an all in one general purpose plant fert available?
I set up a tank this weekend just as a holding /grow out tank for some mosses that I didn't have time or energy to find room for in my main tank.
It's a standard 20 gallon tank, filled half way. No fish, no substrate, just a light, heater and a power head for some circulation. I threw in some excel and some plant fertilizerof some sort that I had in a bottle and the last bits of what was left in an old Tropica Fertlizer bottle I had. 
Just wondering if there was an all in one general purpose fertilzer that I could just add a shot of periodically to keep nutrients levels somewhat livable.

Now, before everyone chimes in about all factors and aspects of planted tanks...
I have 125 gal planted tank. I have dry ferts, liquid ferts, root tabs. Diy C02 kits, semi DYI C02 kits, Paint ball conversion CO2 kits, and more T5 HO lighting than I currently have tanks for. I only mention all that to point out I'm not new to planted tanks. However, I don't have the time I used to to babysit and test and what not ( which is probably what led to the crash of my main tank that I'm just geting back into). This tank is in the basement with a bunch of other tanks and I just want something straightforward I can periodically add. Flourish?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Flourish Comprehensive comes close but is low in macro. This is because iron and phosphate will react if together in concentrated form. That's why Comprehensive turns darker and cloudy over time even if refrigerated.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you just pickup plants from me this weekend? If so the ferts I gave you has it all. You can either dose it Estimated index version or regular as stated on the instructions. Ei will ensure you dont bottom out on any ferts, but regular dosing will be better for low tech tanks



Newobsession said:


> Ok, so here's today's vague question.
> Is there an all in one general purpose plant fert available?
> I set up a tank this weekend just as a holding /grow out tank for some mosses that I didn't have time or energy to find room for in my main tank.
> It's a standard 20 gallon tank, filled half way. No fish, no substrate, just a light, heater and a power head for some circulation. I threw in some excel and some plant fertilizerof some sort that I had in a bottle and the last bits of what was left in an old Tropica Fertlizer bottle I had.
> ...


----------

